# Scales or not?



## JoeF (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi all,

Looking for some advice please.

Still quite the newbie but I've been pulling some decent shots over the past few months now.

My method which has been working well is - dose 16g, rake with toothpick (WDT), distribute and level, tamp, extract 36g.

So this evening my trusty (but cheap) scales has packed it in.

I think moisture/splashback from the drip tray has killed it.

I realize now that I should have protected it with tape or plastic









So my question is should I try to press on without the scales or do I still need my comfort blanket of a scales?

Ive pulled one shot just now without scales and it wasn't too bad at all.

I based the dose by eye to approximate what looked like 16g as I've been seeing with the scales.

I used a timer and level of liquid by eye to tell when to stop the shot.

Or am I lacking experience to pursue this route?

Anyone faced with this situation before?

Many thanks,

Joe


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Scales are not a comfort blanket they are just a better way to measure than your eyes or the force.

Personally I aim for better than not bad when i make a coffee, which is why i use scales when i brew.

Time and level of liquid will get you only so far. What about as a bean ages, or you change grind or beans etc etc etc .


----------



## JoeF (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks Mrboots2u,

I agree. But how do coffee shops manage so well without scales? Presume it's down to being trained baristas, experience etc?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

JoeF said:


> Thanks Mrboots2u,
> 
> I agree. But how do coffee shops manage so well without scales? Presume it's down to being trained baristas, experience etc?


Volumetrics.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Coffee is great when you get those decent shots

Using scales means you can repeat it .


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Joe, I expect I won't be the only one to say 'go buy some more scales' they are essential for weighing the grounds and the output of your brews. Trying to judge it by eye is impossible, and scales add sooooo much more repeatabilty and allow you to adjust your ratios without any guesswork.

Also you don't want it going round that your tight and won't spend a tenner on fleabay


----------



## JoeF (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks all

Right, I'm off to get another scales so









In fact at £9 I might at well get two and have a spare.

Any tips on protecting it from moisture damage apart from sealing the battery door?


----------



## brabzzz (Apr 14, 2017)

I've been meaning to put a square of sponge cloth over all but the buttons/screen. Won't impact the function and should stop any drips and small spills finding a crack to seep into.

I guess it depends on the model (i've got some random sub-£10 jobbie), but i've drowned them several times and they're still going strong


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've done the same thing numerous times over the years and again yesterday. They're still working but there's coffee in the display. I use mine inside the larger weighing tray to protect from underneath, and with a piece of aluminium plate that covers most of the scale and allows me to get the whole portafilter on. This is *almost* enough, yesterday proved that it isn't foolproof though. There's another member on here who puts his scales in a zip lock freezer bag. I haven't brought myself to try it yet but may just do so next time.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Volumetrics.


And scales


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

JoeF said:


> Thanks all
> 
> Right, I'm off to get another scales so
> 
> ...


Vacuum bag them! Maybe without using the suction, just the seal function!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

JoeF said:


> Thanks Mrboots2u,
> 
> I agree. But how do coffee shops manage so well without scales? Presume it's down to being trained baristas, experience etc?


Alot use scales, or the equipement in a way it was meant to be used. ID grinders with full hoppers, volumetrics .

Plus they will have scales to sense check all of this. My local weighs in and out every shot .

This is meant to sound kindly, you are not , nor will you ever have made as many shots as a barista.. Use what you can to make the 2-3 shots a day tasty.

The end goal isnt to get to a place where you can use the force and not need scales, the end game is to make the best tasting drink you can with a reasonable process.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 18, 2017)

Gah!! The solution was staring me in the face all along!

The scales I have has a hard plastic cover - into which the scales happens to fit snuggly....

Also, I got my scales back working again by leaving it on the radiator overnight - seems to have dried the moisture out of it.


----------

